# pergoveris



## caro73

Hello ladies,
I was wondering if anyone has used Pergoveris? I have egg quality issues and i'm also a low responder. This time icsi no.4 my RE wants me to try Pergoveris instead of menopur. I was hoping to hear from anyone who knows anything about this drug
Many thanks !


----------



## agate

sorry for not giving a response earlier.  i haven't used pergoveris but its a synthetic FSH rather than a natural one and it contains only half as much LH as menopur.  Some docs think that too much LH can be damaging for egg quality, particularly in older ladies.  some docs use a mix of pure FSH and a little bit of LH but I guess pergoveris can be used instead as it does reduce the LH by about half. 

best of luck.


----------

